# Virtual tank design



## fleabilly (19 Mar 2013)

Afternoon
Still waiting to pay of my tax bill before I embark on another tank related project.
But in the meantime I am reading researching and designing possible builds.

I ran across an article about moving bed filters, and I really want to try it out.
I would like to build a large one in a sump. There are a few on YouTube. 


Basic questions focus around co2 injection, which I have read does work well with sumps. But would be curious if there is a workaround.

Next would be plumbing the sump.
I had an idea about building a tank with the rear glass slightly lower and recessed than the others, and have the water run off that into a collection tray below that feeds into the sump. Then pump out to a spray bar plumbed through the bottom.






Would this work?
Any foreseeable obstacles?
I want to give it a try on a small 25l tank (350mm x 300mm x 200mm)
Anyone had any stab at a moving bed filter?

Cheers

R


Sent


----------



## OllieNZ (19 Mar 2013)

Never tried a fluidized bed filter before, I cant see it being better biologically than a trickle filter but it would have the advantage of not off gassing your co2. Seal the sump, minimise splashing and inject your co2 into the return line and you shouldnt have to many issues. DIY - Acrylic Fluidized Bed Filter  a good diy one.


----------



## fleabilly (20 Mar 2013)

Yes 
That he been the consciences online. I'm also keen to build the sump as large as the tank. 

One concern maybe is making sure to get a variable sped pump to control the flow, not so much of the water in the tank, but the water leaving the tank. It would seem that it might be a mess.

R 


Sent


----------



## OllieNZ (20 Mar 2013)

You control the flow by how much water you pump in. You could have a 4in diameter overflow and 100l/hr pump your flow rate would still only be 100l/hr but if you had a 1/2in overflow and a 4000l/hr pump you'd have a wet floor very fast....


----------

